

[Ask HN] Getting started with virtual machine design and implementation - sz0ka

Hey guys!<p>I was wondering how and where I could get started with designing and implementing my own virtual machine (just some research for fun&#x2F;knwoledge). What resources do you recommend for getting an extended knowledge about virtual machines (in general) and how to design and implement them?<p>Thank you and cheers :D!
======
jpau
I just started going through the book Elements of Computing Systems, also
available at NAND2Tetris.org. It looks exciting. Having just only just started
it, I can't provide any more info than to look into it :)

------
jlgaddis
Start with the basics. Go download VirtualBox and RTFM.

~~~
sz0ka
I don't want to write a full featured operating system emulator, I just want a
VM, that executes bytecode.. <_<

